# Autotrail Chieftain



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

My daughter and her husband travelled to East Yorks from Devon to part exchange their 5th Wheel and truck for an Autotrail Chieftain, the deal had been done over the phone last week and all the funds had to be cleared before collection. With great excitement they left yesterday to make sure they were in plenty of time for the handover this morning, I explained that the dealer would show them everything and make sure it worked.
When they arrived this morning they were told by Ian the salesman that another £1000 was needed to complete the deal, she was beside herself and so upset, the whole family had been looking forward to this new addition. As well as this there was no handover, the salesman Ian didn't know how anything worked and didn't ask anyone else !
I can only say buyer beware about this company , I have heard before that there are unscrupulous dealers out there but I have had the pleasure of dealing with Camper UK and expected them all to be like them, SO WRONG.
I am sure that you will all say why not come away, but the Chieftain was just what they wanted and is beautiful, there is still 5 months to go on the Autotrail warranty so hopefully if there is anything major wrong they will sort it. However it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth. It has not even been serviced ! I would like to name them on here, if thats allowed please let me know.
Lindjan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Why was the extra £1000 requested? On inspection of your units did they lower the trade in value?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats the oldest trick in the book.Many people have been caught like that.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, they said there was a mark on the bumper of the truck, the Globestormer is immaculate with full dealer service history, I wanted them to try and sell it privately but they were hoping to deal with reputable people !
Lindjan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lindjan said:


> Yes, they said there was a mark on the bumper of the truck, the Globestormer is immaculate with full dealer service history, I wanted them to try and sell it privately but they were hoping to deal with reputable people !
> Lindjan


I am sure that in the terms and conditions there would have been a clause along the lines off " the trade in price will be adjusted in the event that the age, condition or other material fact is different from that claimed and will be subject to inspection."

It is always a risk when the trade in price has been set without the dealer seeing it and agreeing a firm price. There are disreputable dealers, who it is claimed, try to make a sweetener on every sale in this way. They have you over a barrel as you are likely to loose your deposit if you walk away.


----------

